# Externel hard drive?



## nealtw (May 20, 2012)

I am after one file on an old hard so I bought an AEN-U35SE by Airlink101
I have 4 older hard drives and with playing with the pin jumpers I got 3 of them working but of coarse the file is on #4. This one has no pin instructions and instead of pins  and the computer it came out of had a plug that was wired with red,2 blacks, and yellow wired back to the other white 4 pin plug.
Any ideals?  the hard drive is a Hitachi model HDS22516VLAT20    ATA/IDE


----------



## JoeD (May 22, 2012)

Like one of these. They are standard computer supply plugs that match up to all IDE drives I have seen.


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2012)

Yup! The bigger one is the power supply for this thing. I guess the question is the smaller one, it appears to fit where the pin jumper would go, or is it for some other toy?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 22, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Yup! The bigger one is the power supply for this thing. I guess the question is the smaller one, it appears to fit where the pin jumper would go, or is it for some other toy?



Thats the connector for the Flux Capacitor.


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2012)

Thats the connector for the Flux Capacitor. 
That's what I,m missing. Life was easier when you just made them a slave and plugged them in.


----------



## GeoffM (May 22, 2012)

Neal,

I think you're missing a digit from the model #, there should be a 7 after the HDS.  Any way, hope this helps.

HD Data Sheet PDF

Easy Install Guide PDF


----------



## nealtw (May 23, 2012)

Yes that looks to answer the question. I'll let you know how it works after I burn the house down, or some other desaster.


----------



## nealtw (May 23, 2012)

Well that didn't help but after adding the 7 to the model I was able to find another forum that talks about this same problem. I'll look at it again when I'm in a better mood.
This stuff makes me understand why people roll there eyes when I talk about barreing points and girder trusses.


----------



## GeoffM (May 23, 2012)

Sorry it didn't help.  Is there a limitation on the external hard drive? ie. min-max HD size.  It's always the most simplistic answer.  If I think of anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## Blue Jay (May 23, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Yup! The bigger one is the power supply for this thing. I guess the question is the smaller one, it appears to fit where the pin jumper would go, or is it for some other toy?



Both plugs are power, larger one would be for CD drive, 3.5" drive and the old 5.25" drive. Smaller one normally used on internal hard drive.


----------



## nealtw (May 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm going to take to a friend that has an older computer. I will just plug it in as a slave and copy to discs.


----------

